# DIN EN 61346-2 - Betriebsmittelkennzeichen FU?



## knabi (17 Juni 2008)

Moin,

habe gerade mal versucht, mir aus der Tabelle den passenden Kennbuchstaben für einen FU herauszusuchen. Was paßt da wirklich? Ein "Q"??? Und wo ist das "Z" geblieben, mit dem nach DIN 40719 zum Beispiel ein Filter bezeichnet wurde?

Gerade bei FUs und ähnlichen Geräten sieht man in Schaltplänen die unterschiedlichsten Bezeichnungen, von "U" über "G" und "N" habe ich schon alles gesehen. Was verwendet Ihr bzw. was wäre denn wirklich normkonform?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## PeterEF (17 Juni 2008)

Ich denke T (wie Transformer  ) ist aktuell für FU (Energieumwandlung unter Beibehaltung der Energieart), die meisten Firmen mit denen ich zu tun habe, nutzen aber immer noch die Kennzeichnung nach der alten Variante....

Zusatzfrage: welches Schaltzeichen erhält ein Motor mit integriertem FU?


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Juni 2008)

Hier:
http://www.europa-lehrmittel.de/html/technikredaktion/trDIN61346.pdf
sagen sie aber "G" dazu (letzte Seite, "Umformer").


----------



## PeterEF (17 Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, wie seriös diese Quelle ist, ich habe jetzt extra nochmal das Moeller-Schaltungsbuch rausgekramt: G war eine der möglichen alten Versionen für FU, nach der neuen Norm (Ausgabe IEC 61346-2:2000) ist T zu verwenden.

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass Herr Moeller sich das was firmenspezifisches ausgedacht hat.....

G würde nach der neuen Norm z.B. eine Solarzelle oder eine Batterie bekommen.


----------



## knabi (18 Juni 2008)

Ja, das ist eben das leidige Thema: die "schwammigen" Normentexte, überall das Gleiche .

"T" gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich, aber muß ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht (die anderen Änderungen sind ja auch nicht gerade mein Fall ).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## vierlagig (18 Juni 2008)

nimm doch "A" ... das ist so schön unverbindlich und jeder verstehts


----------



## HBL (18 Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

In der Norm* EN 61346-2 - Betriebsmittelkennzeichen FU *ist der Kennbuchstabe mit "*T*" angegeben.

Diese Norm wird schon in der Norm EN 60204-1;98 erwähnt.

Die entsprechende DIN Norm 4****** ist schon lange zurückgezogen. D.h. eigentlich sollte man die BM-Kennzeichnung nach den Normen EN 61346-1 und ERN 61346-1 ausführen.

Gruss Hans


----------



## ms25 (26 Juni 2008)

Ganz klar: "T". Energieumwandlung unter Beibehaltung der Energieart. In diesem Fall elektrische Energie. Filter bekommt ein "V". Meiner Meinung nach hat die EN 61346 ihre volle Berechtigung. Einen neuen Schaltplan nach DIN 40719 würde ich ungesehen zurückgehen lassen.
Der Sinn dieser Norm liegt ja nicht darin, die Elektotechniker zu verärgern, sonderen darin, eine durchgängige "Referenzkennzeichnungsstruktur" über alle Gewerke zu schaffen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann ist die Übergangsfrist der EN61346 auch bereits 2003 abgelaufen..


----------



## knabi (26 Juni 2008)

Das schlimme daran ist ja aber eben, daß es immer noch ...zig Varianten gibt, meistens auch noch gemischt aus alter und neuer Norm.
Wenn schon eine neue Norm, warum dann nicht vernünftig publiziert und eben auch mal zuende gedacht?
Ich habe hier ein aktuelles Lehrbuch für Elektotechnik und ein ebensolches Tabellenbuch konsultiert - ohne wirklich konkret etwas zu finden.

@MS: Bist Du mit dem "V" für Filter sicher? Wäre nicht "R" besser (steht jetzt für begrenzen...) 

P.S. Die interessante Frage von PeterEF ist auch noch ungeklärt - wie heißt ein Motor mit FU?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ms25 (27 Juni 2008)

@knabi
Bei "vernünftig publiziert" stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Bei der Einführung dieser Norm ist meiner Meinung nach auch einiges schief gelaufen bezüglich der Anwenderinformation.

Ich denke aber "zuende gedacht" ist diese Norm sehr wohl. Und zwar genau in dem Sinne, dass sie dem Anwender eben alle Möglichkeiten offen lässt.
Und Anwender soll in diesem Falle ja nicht nur der Elektriker sein, sondern auch der Mechaniker, der Chemiker, der Prozesstechniker und was sich eben sonst noch alles im industriellen Bereich so rumtreibt..
Zweck der Norm ist ja nicht, einzelne Betriebsmittel zu katalogisieren, sondern Funktionen zu beschreiben.
Beispiel: Man nehme ein und denselben Leistungsschalter. Im einen Anwendungsfall wird er mit "-F" bezeichnet, weil er direkt nach einem Trafo eingesetzt wird und somit diesen "schützt". Im anderen Fall wird er als Kuppelschalter zwischen zwei Sammelschienen eingesetzt und bekommt somit ein "-Q" (wie früher auch) weil er eben nur "zum Schalten von Energie" eingesetzt wird.

Soll heißen: Es ist momentan mehr oder weniger unsere eigene Auslegungsfähigkeit und auch in gewissem Maße unsere eigene Kreativität gefordert. Wichtig ist eben nur, dass alles dokumentiert wird.

Hätte man diese Norm nicht eingeführt und weiter mit der 40719er gearbeitet wäre es doch wohl früher oder später darauf hinaus gelaufen dass alles mit "-A" bezeichnet wird, selbst ein einfaches Schütz, (das es mittlerweile auch mit Mikrocontroller gibt für die Restlebensdaueranzeige).

Zur Info: Es gibt auch eine DIN 6779 die in gewissem Maße beschreibt, wie aus den vorhandenen Klassen der EN61346 bestimmte Unterklassen durch hinzufügen eines zweiten Kennbuchstabens gebildet werden können.

Zitat DIN 6779:
"In dieser Norm sind die Kennbuchstaben der Hauptklassen für Zweck oder Aufgabe von Objekten nach
DIN EN 61346-2, Tabelle 1 ergänzt durch die Zweitbuchstaben für Unterklassen festgelegt. Diese Festlegungen
sind allgemein gültig. Sie gelten gleichermaßen für alle Fachgebiete, wie Bau-, Verfahrens- und Elektrotechnik
sowie Schiffs- und Meerestechnik. In den Fachnormen dieser Reihe dürfen weitere Kennbuchstaben
zur weiteren Unterteilung der Klassen festgelegt werden."

Nun mal wieder zu konkreten Antworten:

"-V" für Filter war nicht richtig. Mein Fehler. Ganz auswendig kenn ichs auch noch nicht ;-)
Filter bekommt ein "-R"
Motor mit FU würde ich "-A1" nennen. Welches beinhaltet "-M1" für den Motor und "-T1" für den FU.
Also "-M1-A1" und "-M1-T1"
Wobei wir bei dem Problem wären, dass noch nicht alle CAD-Programme sowas zulassen..


----------



## HBL (27 Juni 2008)

@ms25

Deine Ausführungen finde ich sehr gut und kann Dich da nur unterstützen.

Mit der vorgennanten Norm lassen sich unter anderem auch Prozessdiagramme und vieles mehr sinnvoll bezeichnen.

Gruss Hans


----------

